# Negatives of Solo Skiff



## FishnShips

Hi everyone. I just joined and am looking into the Solo Skiff. I've seen tons of people say how great they are. Is anyone unhappy with the Solo? What are your complaints?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Can't take two people.


----------



## 994

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can't take two people.


Or a dog. That's why I opted for something a little bigger.


----------



## FlaFol

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can't take two people.


Not always a negative.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlaFol said:


> Not always a negative.


I was actually being facetious due to the name "Soloskiff". But yes, that's why I like my two person skiff, it is nice to not have to drag around three or four people on a bay boat.


----------



## FlaFol

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was actually being facetious due to the name "Soloskiff". But yes, that's why I like my two person skiff, it is nice to not have to drag around three or four people on a bay boat.[/QUOTE





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was actually being facetious due to the name "Soloskiff". But yes, that's why I like my two person skiff, it is nice to not have to drag around three or four people on a bay boat.


Now the dog on the other hand...hate to leave your boy behind.


----------



## ZisMe

I bought mine with the intent to transport using my pickup. Im used to kayaks- have been doing this with my Pro Angler for years. Im youngish and reasonably fit. The Solo, imho, is significantly more challenging to load/unload alone. Ive seen the videos and tried to do it similarly. Wasnt easy. Bit the bullet and got a trailer.


----------



## jrasband

I don't understand why anyone would buy a solo skiff over a gheenoe or American eagle flat back canoe (if you don't want to haul a trailer). What am I missing?


----------



## el9surf

I really liked the idea of it, but after fishing a few times my interest was overshadowed by hassle. I caught a lot of grief for saying it wasn't easy to load and unload without a trailer in a previous thread. 

In my opinion I might as well have been loading a gheenoe that had more room. Wet salty stuff going back in the car at the end of the trip. Very wet ride in any sort of chop. Limited space to move around without stepping on gear. It's was OK as a glorified kayak but I think a gheenoe with a trailer and small outboard is a much more versatile choice. Otherwise just stick to a yak.


----------



## privateer

I owned one of the original fiberglass ones. Nice design but challenging to load and unload in a truck, especially with a motor, gear, etc. Bought a trailer. Then realized it was essentially the same process as a small gheenoe. So I went back to gheenoe for most applications and a SUP for the quick lighter trips.

That being said, if it fits your particular situation and you are reasonably fit then its a good fishing platform.


----------



## commtrd

At the risk of shooting myself in the foot, I was somewhat disappointed with my SS. The entire front half of the boat is basically useless for actual fishing. The cheesy plastic transom flexed when I put the motor in gear. Not much room in the small cockpit to move around at all. And no one really seems super interested in buying it either. I may donate it to Boat Angel to offset taxes if nothing else.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I am biased. I feel any outboard powered boat under 14' excessively limits your capabilities while posing all the same maintenance hassles of a bigger boat. They might still be a ton of fun to fish under certain conditions, but I want more flexibility for my money. 

Once you decide that the hassle of an outboard and trailer are necessary for your fishing pleasure, you'll find it is really easy to fish the same water as a Soloskiff out of a Classic-, Gladesman- or Shadowcast-type hull, but you also have the option of bringing a friend if you like.

While it is possible (or maybe even easy for some folks) to load an outboard powered boat into a truck bed, it is always harder than loading it on a trailer. Once you have that boat on a trailer, you suddenly find out that it is really sucks to never have the option of taking a friend.

Sooooooooo...

...if you always fish alone and you need the range and speed of an outboard AND YOU DO NOT EVER WANT TO GET OR STORE A TRAILER, the Soloskiff is nice because you don't have to remove the motor when you load and unload it like a Gheenoe or flatback canoe. This is a nice perk and I can see how the Soloskiff could be a lot of fun if you met the above requirements. 

Also notice that Fishhead, who is happy with his Solo, has the 3.5 HP motor, which seems to be the less common option. The Solo is rated to 5 HP and most guys seem to put a 6 HP on it. That extra weight may seem inconsequential on paper, but it really matters when you have to lift it up into the truck bed along with half of the boat. If you want that bigger engine, you might want to think about whether the Solo is really what you want. 

Nate


----------



## BoyNamedSue

First Post here-

I have been a lurker on the boards for a while, and finally decided to buy a Solo after selling my 17' mod v CC a while ago. I'm excited to get to fish it. It will take up residence in the lowcountry of South Carolina. I enjoy fishing by myself. I'm a social guy but that solo time is important to me. Looking to use the solo to run (recreational) pots and fish the creeks. hopefully with less hassle than a bigger boat.


----------



## permitchaser

Its a d... Surfboard with a motor on it. If a bay boat comes by your wet or even my big fat flats boat


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Str8-Six said:


>


That motor got douched!


----------



## commtrd

Well not so much but the real problem is the front end of the boat.
It is largely unusable. A little storage or cooler but no using it for fishing. And the transom is weak so some reinforcing is in order? I braced the transom on mine with 0.25" aluminum plate. Both sides.


----------



## Canoeman

I don't own one, but the main reason I would consider buying one is for use tidal creeks where oysters would destroy the gelcoat of a much more expensive fiberglass skiff.


----------



## POCtied

check out the Stik boat, basically a kayak with a jetski engine that is rated for 350lbs


----------



## el9surf

POCtied said:


> check out the Stik boat, basically a kayak with a jetski engine that is rated for 350lbs


That stikboat is cool but I heard they are around 6k. That's insane. Just get a gheenoe, it does the same thing and you have more room.


----------



## permitchaser

Str8-Six said:


>


Notice he has a bathing suit on and heads into little waves. Let see what happens when a bay boat hits it from the side
He looks a little wet to me. Is that how you want to fish, wet


----------



## Str8-Six

I posted that video because it seems like they are marketing more it like a Jet Ski more than a fishing skiff. The guy was getting soaked and they even put it slow-mo so you could see how soaked he was getting lol. Fisherman, gear and outboard motors don't like getting soaked like that.


----------



## commtrd

Well it's not about the stability or whether it could be sunk but about the utility of the boat. Yes it is a "solo" skiff but also a very limited use design. Just sayin for the money spent could get a really much more functional fishing platform.


----------



## el9surf

Launching the solo skiff with an outboard from the bed of a truck at a boat ramp kind of defeats the solo aspect in my mind. You are launching with all the other masses of people going fishing. Might as well have a more capable small boat on a trailer instead of getting your truck all wet with saltwater.

Launching it on the side of the road without a ramp is really what appealed to me. Let me tell you, it's a giant pain in the ass. Running home in a chop in soaking wet shorts is another issue I couldn't look past.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

People crack me up


----------



## ZisMe

commtrd said:


> Well it's not about the stability or whether it could be sunk but about the utility of the boat. Yes it is a "solo" skiff but also a very limited use design. Just sayin for the money spent could get a really much more functional fishing platform.


With all due respect, and you do seem like a stand-up guy, i think you spent as much time on your solo skiff as you did on your Pro, so im doubting you explored the full utility of the platform. There are many guys out there who could afford whatever and wouldnt trade their Solos for anything.


----------



## Str8-Six

What can you do in Solo Skiff that you can't do in a 10'-12' Jon Boat? Besides, avoid looking like a hillbilly


----------



## commtrd

ZisMe said:


> With all due respect, and you do seem like a stand-up guy, i think you spent as much time on your solo skiff as you did on your Pro, so im doubting you explored the full utility of the platform. There are many guys out there who could afford whatever and wouldnt trade their Solos for anything.


Well can't argue with you there. I have not spent enough time on either one which points to the fact that I bought these knowing that I really don't have time to use either one. I guess peeps might do such a thing when they are just sick and tired of the non-life they are living and get delusional hoping it will change. And it doesn't. Guilty as charged... Anyway will likely donate the solo to boat angels for a tax write-off, and keep the HB to use when I can and still try to sell it. Lessons learned.


----------



## commtrd

Str8-Six said:


> What can you do in Solo Skiff that you can't do in a 10'-12' Jon Boat? Besides, avoid looking like a hillbilly


A lot to be said for looking like a hillbilly! I wish I had bought a jon-boat at 12' it would have been more fishable and cost a lot less. Anyway anything can sit outside under the carport not being used good as the other thing. So there's that...


----------



## 994

commtrd said:


> Anyway will likely donate the solo to boat angels for a tax write-off, and keep the HB to use when I can and still try to sell it. Lessons learned.


LOL. I'll bite my tongue.

Solo skiff is a fun little boat, like stated above, it fills a niche. Ask this question on a kayak forum and I'm sure you will get a much different response. 

Personally I think it's a cool toy to have. It's not an everyday fishing vessel, but if the forecast is showing 0-5mph wind and your buddy is too hungover to wake up, then take it out. That's why I have a Cayo paddleboard in the garage.


----------



## Zaraspook

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I am biased. I feel any outboard powered boat under 14' excessively limits your capabilities while posing all the same maintenance hassles of a bigger boat. They might still be a ton of fun to fish under certain conditions, but I want more flexibility for my money.
> 
> Once you decide that the hassle of an outboard and trailer are necessary for your fishing pleasure, you'll find it is really easy to fish the same water as a Soloskiff out of a Classic-, Gladesman- or Shadowcast-type hull, but you also have the option of bringing a friend if you like.
> 
> While it is possible (or maybe even easy for some folks) to load an outboard powered boat into a truck bed, it is always harder than loading it on a trailer. Once you have that boat on a trailer, you suddenly find out that it is really sucks to never have the option of taking a friend.
> 
> Sooooooooo...
> 
> ...if you always fish alone and you need the range and speed of an outboard AND YOU DO NOT EVER WANT TO GET OR STORE A TRAILER, the Soloskiff is nice because you don't have to remove the motor when you load and unload it like a Gheenoe or flatback canoe. This is a nice perk and I can see how the Soloskiff could be a lot of fun if you met the above requirements.
> 
> Also notice that Fishhead, who is happy with his Solo, has the 3.5 HP motor, which seems to be the less common option. The Solo is rated to 5 HP and most guys seem to put a 6 HP on it. That extra weight may seem inconsequential on paper, but it really matters when you have to lift it up into the truck bed along with half of the boat. If you want that bigger engine, you might want to think about whether the Solo is really what you want.
> 
> Nate


Guess what..., the 3.5, 5 and the 6 are all the same motor and weigh the same.


----------



## Zaraspook

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that taking a 150 boat on and off of your truck plus the engine on and off might get old or difficult. Spending the money for a good aluminum trailer solves many problems that people are complaining about here. I can launch my Solo almost anywhere as long as there is not a steep bank. Don't need a ramp. I can roll my Solo around the yard and easily place it anywhere I want. 

Many of the complaints here concern money. For under $5000 you can get a well equipped brand new Solo with an aluminum trailer. If fishing alone scares you then a gheenu or some other boat is the answer.


----------



## permitchaser

mosquitolaGOON said:


> LOL. I'll bite my tongue.
> 
> Solo skiff is a fun little boat, like stated above, it fills a niche. Ask this question on a kayak forum and I'm sure you will get a much different response.
> 
> Personally I think it's a cool toy to have. It's not an everyday fishing vessel, but if the forecast is showing 0-5mph wind and your buddy is too hungover to wake up, then take it out. That's why I have a Cayo paddleboard in the garage.


Yep a Toy


----------



## Shadowcast16

permitchaser said:


> Yep a Toy


5k for a plastic toy! I will pass.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

The 4/5/6 are the same motor in most line-ups. The 3.5 saves you 14-19# vs the 4/5/6 HP motors depending on make. 

Nate


----------



## Zaraspook

Shadowcast16 said:


> 5k for a plastic toy! I will pass.


$30,000 to $50,000 for a fiberglass toy..., it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Zaraspook said:


> $30,000 to $50,000 for a fiberglass toy..., it's all in the eye of the beholder.


There will always be people that like to belittle others, I wouldn't worry about it bro!


----------



## commtrd

If it was the only boat a guy had I bet he would use it to catch fish. Or a guy with a 60' Post sport fisher might well look down his nose at my HB. Or not.


----------



## Zaraspook

Not too worried Smackdaddy. This is my other boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Zaraspook said:


> Not too worried Smackdaddy. This is my other boat.


No flies on that Whipray! Nice!


----------



## Citizen Snipps

Only downside for me would be over usage. I load a OT pdl from a truck np. I think u could make a real versital raised front deck for that "useless area" some aluminum / hdpe sheet tons of things to add. only thing id take over it is a sk14 style skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Citizen Snipps said:


> Only downside for me would be over usage. I load a OT pdl from a truck np. I think u could make a real versital raised front deck for that "useless area" some aluminum / hdpe sheet tons of things to add. only thing id take over it is a sk14 style skiff.


What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.


----------



## Tautog166

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.


Ever go on a gun message board? Acronyms out the wazoo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Walter Lee said:


> Ever go on a gun message board? Acronyms out the wazoo.


One time but I like fishing more. I have plenty of guns and can shoot them, that’s all I need to know.


----------



## hipshot

It all depends on how you fish. I love my Solo, but I “made it mine” and the only fault I find with it is the split tail design prevents tilting the outboard up to run shallow. I have a large 2x size milk crate I lash to the front deck (I installed pad eyes) that holds all of my gear with room to spare. Two flyrod holders on the gunwales aft of the transom (by the way, my transom never flexes) and one forward keep my rods secure and off the deck.

I wade when I fish, so staying dry is not an issue for me. My first trip in the Solo was in a 2’ chop on St. Charles Bay in 30-35 mph SE winds. I was driving through the waves, not over them, at half throttle. No worries at all. The water runs right out.

If you want a crew cab one ton pickup, you don’t buy a Harley Sportster. The SoloSkiff does what it was designed to do, and does it well. I own three kayaks, a SoloSkiff, and a 16’ poling skiff. All get used, and all do what they were designed to do. And just for information, I’m seventy years old and not in great shape. But I have no problem picking up the ass end of my Solo with the 5hp Tohatsu on it. And maybe it’s because I’ve always owned boats, but — at least for me — a trailer and an outboard are not hassles. I have launched my Solo from the bed of my truck and from the trailer; neither presented problems for me. More often than not when I take the Solo I also take a kayak or two, and I built a two yak rack above the Solo on the trailer. Works great. 

The SoloSkiff is a niche boat; it has to fit your fishing style. But it’s a great boat, and I love mine.


----------



## redchaser

On the upside, if you get a Solo Skiff you can enjoy the pleasure of spending tons of time on forums and Facebook groups like Dschouest42 griping about anybody in any craft that throws a wake ..


----------



## Citizen Snipps

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.


Sry Old town pdl its in the pic. Hdpe is marine board/kayak material. Sk 14 is a common diy flats skiff. Google knew them lol.


----------



## Boneheaded

Everything is wrong with them, get a jonboat, or a gheenoe if you have to. Look how many used ones are for sale, they cant give them away.


----------



## Capnredfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.


Classic Smackdaddy. Awesome.


----------



## Capnredfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> One time but I like fishing more. I have plenty of guns and can shoot them, that’s all I need to know.


Does this mean you can’t cast well? So here more. Sorry had too!


----------



## hipshot

Mac, ya gotta be tacticool in today’s world! You can’t be tacticool if you don’t know all the cool lingo. Us old farts who carry 1911s on duty are dinosaurs, and definitely not tacticool. If your dog can’t eat your pistol, you’re not tacticool. If your iron ain’t chambered for 9mm or 5.56 mm, you ain’t tacticool. If your 5.56 ain’t flopping all over the place because all the tacticool online warrior gods (who’ve never seen a gunfight, but they’re all experts on gunfighting) told you that anything other than a single-point sling is the mark of a rookie wannabe, then you ain’t tacticool. 

So I carry a 1911 and my patrol rifle is a .458 SOCOM. We don’t understand what the tacticool chestbeaters are saying on the interweb. I’m right there with you bud, we’re both tacti-uncool. Ain’t it cool?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hipshot said:


> Mac, ya gotta be tacticool in today’s world! You can’t be tacticool if you don’t know all the cool lingo. Us old farts who carry 1911s on duty are dinosaurs, and definitely not tacticool. If your dog can’t eat your pistol, you’re not tacticool. If your iron ain’t chambered for 9mm or 5.56 mm, you ain’t tacticool. If your 5.56 ain’t flopping all over the place because all the tacticool online warrior gods (who’ve never seen a gunfight, but they’re all experts on gunfighting) told you that anything other than a single-point sling is the mark of a rookie wannabe, then you ain’t tacticool.
> 
> So I carry a 1911 and my patrol rifle is a .458 SOCOM. We don’t understand what the tacticool chestbeaters are saying on the interweb. I’m right there with you bud, we’re both tacti-uncool. Ain’t it cool?


When I took my LTC classes I shot 98% accuracy overall and had 3 Marines and 2 Army in with me tripping out. Wasn’t even my gun, borrowed my buddy’s 9mm Beretta for the week. Shot 5 rounds before classes and the rest on the range. Not bragging but I can shoot well enough to put it away and do other shit than go burn rounds three days a week.


----------



## paulrad

hipshot said:


> Us old farts who carry 1911s....


I've got this one coworker that's into guns. Last time the subject of pistols came up, I brought up the fact that JMB was a genius and obviously in touch with God when he designed the 1911. He busted out an "OK Boomer" on me and thought I'd fold under the pressure. But I seized on the boomer theme and hit him back with a "Millennial ******* like you learn everything they know about guns from video games and can't shoot worth shit". He just sat there in silence with a tear rolling down his cheek. Victory was mine! Count one for the this GenX fan of the 1911!


----------



## Capnredfish

What’s the towel bar option on the back? Bed bath and Beyond selling them? Can you use a 50% off coupon? Seems cool, but not worth the hassle. If it has a motor it might as well be able to take two people. We made solo skiffs growing up. Called them scrounges. Plywood deck, 2x6 or 2x4’s around perimeter and styrofoam underneath. Bigger kids put a small motor on one. I just polled mine.


----------



## Zaraspook

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that first half mean? I need my Cracker Jack decoder ring for all the acronyms.


You are too funny!


----------



## BobGee

hipshot said:


> It all depends on how you fish. I love my Solo, but I “made it mine” and the only fault I find with it is the split tail design prevents tilting the outboard up to run shallow. I have a large 2x size milk crate I lash to the front deck (I installed pad eyes) that holds all of my gear with room to spare. Two flyrod holders on the gunwales aft of the transom (by the way, my transom never flexes) and one forward keep my rods secure and off the deck.
> 
> I wade when I fish, so staying dry is not an issue for me. My first trip in the Solo was in a 2’ chop on St. Charles Bay in 30-35 mph SE winds. I was driving through the waves, not over them, at half throttle. No worries at all. The water runs right out.
> 
> If you want a crew cab one ton pickup, you don’t buy a Harley Sportster. The SoloSkiff does what it was designed to do, and does it well. I own three kayaks, a SoloSkiff, and a 16’ poling skiff. All get used, and all do what they were designed to do. And just for information, I’m seventy years old and not in great shape. But I have no problem picking up the ass end of my Solo with the 5hp Tohatsu on it. And maybe it’s because I’ve always owned boats, but — at least for me — a trailer and an outboard are not hassles. I have launched my Solo from the bed of my truck and from the trailer; neither presented problems for me. More often than not when I take the Solo I also take a kayak or two, and I built a two yak rack above the Solo on the trailer. Works great.
> 
> The SoloSkiff is a niche boat; it has to fit your fishing style. But it’s a great boat, and I love mine.


Other than getting out and wading I’ve always wondered how you fish out of them. I used to have a Hobie Pro Angler. The big advantage of that was that it was easy to fish and peddle at the same time. How do you fish shoreline and oyster bars without a trolling motor? Tidal creeks?


----------



## KurtActual

BobGee said:


> Other than getting out and wading I’ve always wondered how you fish out of them. I used to have a Hobie Pro Angler. The big advantage of that was that it was easy to fish and peddle at the same time. How do you fish shoreline and oyster bars without a trolling motor? Tidal creeks?


The same way someone solo poling a microskiff would do it. The same way a SUP fisherman would do it.

Doesnt take a lot of imagination. If you enjoy fishing, this is just another option to get you off the bank.


----------



## K3anderson

BobGee said:


> Other than getting out and wading I’ve always wondered how you fish out of them. I used to have a Hobie Pro Angler. The big advantage of that was that it was easy to fish and peddle at the same time. How do you fish shoreline and oyster bars without a trolling motor? Tidal creeks?


You pole them and sight cast to red's, rolling tarpon etc. in skinny water which of course Hobies are useless for. You can also use a SUP paddle.


----------



## hipshot

Actually, I do use a trolling motor on those rare occasions I fish a buddy’s old gravel mine. It’s a deep 85 acre lake full of bass, crappie, and channel cats. I leave the outboard at home and take a 12 volt trolling motor. But I don’t fish it all that often; I much prefer skinny salt water sight casting.


----------



## Boneheaded

Solo skiff is step up from a jetski with rod racks.


----------



## BobGee

K3anderson said:


> You pole them and sight cast to red's, rolling tarpon etc. in skinny water which of course Hobies are useless for. You can also use a SUP paddle.


Fished the Hobie in less than a foot of water all the time. I tucked the peddles up flat, stood up and paddled. Makes it into a paddle board


----------



## K3anderson

BobGee said:


> Fished the Hobie in less than a foot of water all the time. I tucked the peddles up flat, stood up and paddled. Makes it into a paddle board


You could also fish a trash can. I had a PA14 for several years. Solo floats shallower, has way less shit to tangle your line on, is even more stable, and makes way less noise. They aren't in the same planet and I've had both. Hobie's are horrible for skinny water.


----------



## dranrab

With the price of fiberglass boats skyrocketing, I am thrilled to see options like the Solo Skiff on the market. It can really help extend range over a kayak. Much safer and quieter than a Jon Boat. They certainly have their place.


----------



## dranrab

Str8-Six said:


> What can you do in Solo Skiff that you can't do in a 10'-12' Jon Boat? Besides, avoid looking like a hillbilly


Not swamp, not sink, not make a lot of noise, not hurt when you touch it on a hot summer day.


----------



## K3anderson

The big negative is what the solo runs in. It is like gheenoe. My 18' skiff needs less water with no tunnel than the solo. I added a 2" lift which means it still needs like 12-14 plus the prop blows out. The speed is a little lame, but, you can live with that. Crossing anything with skinny water is a PIA.


----------



## hipshot

Yeah, mine needs about 14” to run. I was considering a long tail mud motor for it when I decided to go ahead and get the poling skiff.

I fished a little lake with it today. The lake is so overgrown around the banks that there’s no way I could launch the Skull Island in there. I barely got the Solo through a hole in the greenery. Caught a nice mess of crappie; the smallest one was 13 1/2”. I invited a few of them for dinner tomorrow night. Got two bass over 4# and a bunch of 2-3 pounders. Used the 2 weight (too windy for the half weight) and a 7’ BuCoo light action with a Revo 1000 and 6# braid. I had a lovely afternoon........


----------



## scottymags

Can y'all help me understand why it needs 14 inches to run if the draft is 3-4 inches? Is the depth of the lower unit on the outboard? Something else?


----------



## sidelock

My friend has two of them we use to fish the Marls in Abaco and although they take a little time get used to they serve their purpose. We can get into creeks with soft mud bottom where no one else can get in. Picture was taken just recently after the outboards were stolen post Dorian.


----------



## hipshot

Yes, the lower unit hanging below the hull. Because of the split tail, you can’t raise the outboard to run shallow. The prop would be hitting the sponsons. Normally it’s not that big a deal, but there are places where it’s too shallow for long distances to run, and the bottom’s too soft to get out and drag or push it. Add a stiff breeze and now poling it a long way becomes a PITA. That’s the only shortcoming I’ve found and I’ve had my Solo for over four years.

On the other hand, mounting the outboard at the extreme aft end would create weight issues. Every boat design has its pros and cons. That’s the Solo’s con. But it’s one of the few powerboat designs that’ll go anywhere a kayak can go, while extending your range and allowing you to fish when it’s too windy to paddle. And it’s much more stable than a kayak. It costs no more than some of the pedal kayaks. But only you can know if it’s the right boat for you.


----------



## sidelock

Picture taken pre Dorian with outboards attached.


----------



## scottymags

sidelock said:


> Picture taken pre Dorian with outboards attached.
> View attachment 120048


Dorian really messed up the Abacos. We spent 6 months there in 2017 and 2018 and we were planning to return for another extended trip in 2020. But no infrastructure there anymore to support visitors.
Solo Skiffs look great though!


----------



## sidelock

scottymags said:


> Dorian really messed up the Abacos. We spent 6 months there in 2017 and 2018 and we were planning to return for another extended trip in 2020. But no infrastructure there anymore to support visitors.
> Solo Skiffs look great though!


Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread but it was like being at ground zero in a war zone.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

Boneheaded said:


> Everything is wrong with them, get a jonboat, or a gheenoe if you have to. Look how many used ones are for sale, they cant give them away.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

Crescent Kayaks sells them as quick as they come in usually 45 per shipment.


----------



## hipshot

Jeffrey, Boneheaded is in a crusade against SoloSkiff for some unknown reason. This thread has shown that it’s a quality craft, durable, and it fits the fishing style of a lot of the folks here. If it works for you, git’cha one. If it doesn’t, then don’t. Don’t worry about what some bonehead thinks; his input has revealed that he’s too narrowminded to contribute anything of value to this thread. As I stated previously, I have three kayaks, a SoloSkiff, and a poling skiff. They all get used and they are all enjoyed.


----------



## sidelock

hipshot said:


> Yes, the lower unit hanging below the hull. Because of the split tail, you can’t raise the outboard to run shallow. The prop would be hitting the sponsons. Normally it’s not that big a deal, but there are places where it’s too shallow for long distances to run, and the bottom’s too soft to get out and drag or push it. Add a stiff breeze and now poling it a long way becomes a PITA. That’s the only shortcoming I’ve found and I’ve had my Solo for over four years.
> 
> On the other hand, mounting the outboard at the extreme aft end would create weight issues. Every boat design has its pros and cons. That’s the Solo’s con. But it’s one of the few powerboat designs that’ll go anywhere a kayak can go, while extending your range and allowing you to fish when it’s too windy to paddle. And it’s much more stable than a kayak. It costs no more than some of the pedal kayaks. But only you can know if it’s the right boat for you.


You can raise the motor providing you keep it straight, it's only when you turn the raised motor that the prop starts to hit the sponsons. We addressed that by installing a DIY fin much like a planing fin on larger outboards to protect the prop from chewing the hull. We had merc. outboards on them and you couldn't see the water pissin out because it came straight out the back of the motor. This was another big concern running them in the shallow muddy marls so we also devised a length of tube that extended to the side of the outboard so you could check the water flow at a glance.


----------



## Zika

sidelock said:


> Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread but it was like being at ground zero in a war zone.
> 
> Sorry to the OP, but how many war zones have you been in exactly, sidelock?


----------



## AZ_squid

Cool little skiffs but still need to respect them just like any other boat. Buddy of mine fell off his yesterday and was wearing his kill switch, but the prop was able to get a good piece of his leg before it shut down. Not a lot of distance from the narrow standing platform to the prop if you fall off and your leg goes under the boat. He's still in the hospital hopefully he'll get released tomorrow. Went and picked his little skiff up from where he met the EMS guys yesterday. Had about a 3/4 mile run to get to the ramp and let me tell you they're tippy, I run a tippy skiff but these things are on a whole other level. Not trying to dissuade anyone from buying one, they definitely have their place, just don't forget to wear your safety equipment and respect the watercraft.

Edit: his was a BOTE, but they're very similar.


----------



## KurtActual

AZ_squid said:


> Edit: his was a BOTE, but they're very similar.


Similar as in size class, yes. The hull shape and dimensions are not. The BOTE is literally a paddleboard with a motor. The solo skiff is much more boat than the BOTE.
Hell, the SS is 7" wider and 50# heavier for starters.


----------



## Padre

I hope I am not derailing this but my buddy got one of these and I tried it. It was awesome. Got up to 28 mph on it. He used to have a Rover. then he got a Solo. Now he has this and he says he likes it the best. The H-Skiff.


----------



## tx8er

Padre said:


> I hope I am not derailing this but my buddy got one of these and I tried it. It was awesome. Got up to 28 mph on it. He used to have a Rover. then he got a Solo. Now he has this and he says he likes it the best. The H-Skiff.
> View attachment 128702


very cool skiff but ~ 2.5X the cost of a solo after you’re finished rigging it


----------



## Padre

tx8er said:


> very cool skiff but ~ 2.5X the cost of a solo after you’re finished rigging it


Yeah there is one for sale here on Microskiff and they are asking $10.5K


----------



## K3anderson

AZ_squid said:


> Cool little skiffs but still need to respect them just like any other boat. Buddy of mine fell off his yesterday and was wearing his kill switch, but the prop was able to get a good piece of his leg before it shut down. Not a lot of distance from the narrow standing platform to the prop if you fall off and your leg goes under the boat. He's still in the hospital hopefully he'll get released tomorrow. Went and picked his little skiff up from where he met the EMS guys yesterday. Had about a 3/4 mile run to get to the ramp and let me tell you they're tippy, I run a tippy skiff but these things are on a whole other level. Not trying to dissuade anyone from buying one, they definitely have their place, just don't forget to wear your safety equipment and respect the watercraft.
> 
> Edit: his was a BOTE, but they're very similar.



Then NO, they aren't similar. The solo isn't tippy at all. It's the opposite. I'm 225 lbs and 6'1'. Also, I can't see a scenario where the prop could get you on the solo. Your leg would first need to go underneath the sponsons. I'm building something to replace my solo, so I'm no fanboy, but, these aren't weaknesses. The running draft is by far the biggest weakness. The bote is obviously a totally different animal.


----------



## K3anderson

Padre said:


> I hope I am not derailing this but my buddy got one of these and I tried it. It was awesome. Got up to 28 mph on it. He used to have a Rover. then he got a Solo. Now he has this and he says he likes it the best. The H-Skiff.
> View attachment 128702


Pretty cool. Do you know what he has for power?


----------



## MRichardson

For me the biggest drawback is it won't hold enough fuel to make it to Bimini. 

Also, not as versatile as a jonboat and much more expensive. But, they are very cool and everything doesn't have to be logical. Much prettier than a jon.


----------



## tx8er

K3anderson said:


> Pretty cool. Do you know what he has for power?


The seller in the classifieds is stating 25mph solo with a Merc 15 4s.


----------



## hipshot

Actually, a Solo will carry enough fuel to make it to Bimini. I have a 5 hp Tohatsu on mine with a three gallon remote tank. The tank and my soft cooler fit between the seat and the transom; totally out of my way. I usually go to the coast for a week at a time and I fish all day every day. Never used more than a gallon in a week. Not saying I’d take it to Bimini (although we had no such qualms in the sixties with a 14’ homemade skiff), but I could make it over there and back on three gallons.


----------



## hipshot

Unless it’s changed since I bought mine the Solo is rated for 5 hp, not 6. Tom Mitzlaff told me the original fiberglass Solos ran 17-18 mph with a 5. The heavier rotomolded hulls will do 12-13 with a 5. I mounted a kayak grab handle on the starboard side of the hatch to hang on to in rough water; I wouldn’t want to run too fast in rough water without it.


----------



## Navarre Ben

I’ve been running this for about 6 months now. The first boat I ever owned in my life was a rover, then a solo skiff, and now this. 

if anyone has any questions feel free to ask. 
2019 hskiff 20 hp mercury top speed alone is 31 mph trimmed up. Trimmed down where it handles the best 28 with one or two people.


----------



## Padre

K3anderson said:


> Pretty cool. Do you know what he has for power?


20 HP


----------



## K3anderson

Navarre Ben said:


> I’ve been running this for about 6 months now. The first boat I ever owned in my life was a rover, then a solo skiff, and now this.
> 
> if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.
> 2019 hskiff 20 hp mercury top speed alone is 31 mph trimmed up. Trimmed down where it handles the best 28 with one or two people.


Is it manual trim? Do you have a battery?


----------



## Navarre Ben

Battery , stereo, Garmin, underwater swim lights, led nav nights, deck lights; bilge pump.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

Thats whats hanging out of my truck in Avatar. Love it hoping Dauphin Island opens up by end of month. Going for week and i beach launch it.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

The Solo Skiff rating was upped to a 6 HP motor recently.


----------



## First Light

Jeffrey Clay Dankewich said:


> The Solo Skiff rating was upped to a 6 HP motor recently.


Thanks. Newby here. I wonder if Tom has changed the transom a little (ie strengthenged), or has just realized that 6hp is ok?


----------



## dranrab

hipshot said:


> Unless it’s changed since I bought mine the Solo is rated for 5 hp, not 6. Tom Mitzlaff told me the original fiberglass Solos ran 17-18 mph with a 5. The heavier rotomolded hulls will do 12-13 with a 5. I mounted a kayak grab handle on the starboard side of the hatch to hang on to in rough water; I wouldn’t want to run too fast in rough water without it.


I helped Tom get it changed. The Coast Guard doesn't differentiate between a 5 and 6 since they weigh the same. It was a simple technicality.


----------



## First Light

dranrab said:


> I helped Tom get it changed. The Coast Guard doesn't differentiate between a 5 and 6 since they weight the same. It was a simple technicality.


Interesting as I wondered about that. I'm sure you know that Tohatsu makes most every brand's 6hp's four strokes and they are all 1 cyl displacing 120 or so cc's, weighing +/- 55-60 lbs.

But Tohatus also makes a 2cyl 6 hp four stroke that displaces around 210 cc's and weights about 80 lbs as I recall. Be interesting to see how that one sits on the back of a Solo, although I am not sure I would want to have another 20 lbs hanging back there + putting that much more torque on the transom.


----------



## tarawa1943

Jeffrey Clay Dankewich said:


> The Solo Skiff rating was upped to a 6 HP motor recently.


This may be the deciding factor to buy one.


----------



## hipshot

tarawa1943 said:


> This may be the deciding factor to buy one.


I have a 5 horse Tohatsu on mine. Mark has a 5 horse Merc on his. Chris has a 5 horse Tohatsu on his. Jay has a 6 horse Tohatsu on his. All four strokes. And they all perform about the same; the six horse doesn’t add blazing speed to the hull.


----------



## hipshot

First Light, because of the location of the transom adding 20 lbs. to the outboard would have about the same effect as adding 20 pounds to the operator. And three of the guys I fish with have Solos. None of us has ever noticed our transoms flexing.


----------



## tarawa1943

I was under the impression that the 6hp is the same weight as the 4hp and 5hp.


----------



## tarawa1943

Also I am going to look at a soloskiff that has a +2” skifflift, but am not sure what its function is or how it affects the performance. But I am not sure performance will be an issue for me.


----------



## KurtActual

tarawa1943 said:


> I was under the impression that the 6hp is the same weight as the 4hp and 5hp.


The single cylinder ones are all the same weight. First Light mentioned a 2 cylinder version that is heavier.

Edit: The 2 inch lift is to run shallower, but sacrifices turning radius


----------



## First Light

While the Solo is a rotomolded hull like a kayak and will float in water as shallow as a kayak, it needs about 12" of water for the motor to propel it. The 2 inch transom lift allows the Solo to run in 2 inch shallower water, but as Kurt mentioned the downside is that when you turn the engine to change direction, the lower unit cavitation plate will hit the bottom of the hull limiting your turning radius. I would guess that the prop may also hit the hull bottom on a hard turn.


----------



## K3anderson

tarawa1943 said:


> Also I am going to look at a soloskiff that has a +2” skifflift, but am not sure what its function is or how it affects the performance. But I am not sure performance will be an issue for me.


Mine has a 2" lift. The benefit is you can run 2" shallower which is still 10-12. The negative is the prop can blow out slightly and will blow out more if you run with any seaweed around requiring you to stop, throw it in reverse to blow out seaweed and then get back on plane. The prop and cav plate won't hit with the engine down (at least not on the Merc or Tohatsu).


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

Crescent Kayaks are again shipping them out. The rotomold factory was shut down a few weeks creating a backlog to the dealers.


----------



## First Light

Anything new at Solo? I know Tom and Crescent have to be busier than hel producing hulls.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

Their putting out as fast as they can, for now everything that comes in is already presold. Think they shipped out 90 Solos last 2 weeks that are sold already. Covid shut down Solo molding for a few weeks their back up and running as fast as they can. Same with the Crescent Kayaks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Needs a tunnel


----------



## First Light

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Needs a tunnel


I wonder if Tom has any ideas/thoughts/plans on modifying the boat - above or below the waterline?


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

I doubt it cant keep this design in stock. Maybe another Mitzi skiff type boat.


----------



## First Light

or maybe a panga?


----------



## hawaii born

hipshot said:


> It all depends on how you fish. I love my Solo, but I “made it mine” and the only fault I find with it is the split tail design prevents tilting the outboard up to run shallow. I have a large 2x size milk crate I lash to the front deck (I installed pad eyes) that holds all of my gear with room to spare. Two flyrod holders on the gunwales aft of the transom (by the way, my transom never flexes) and one forward keep my rods secure and off the deck.
> 
> I wade when I fish, so staying dry is not an issue for me. My first trip in the Solo was in a 2’ chop on St. Charles Bay in 30-35 mph SE winds. I was driving through the waves, not over them, at half throttle. No worries at all. The water runs right out.
> 
> If you want a crew cab one ton pickup, you don’t buy a Harley Sportster. The SoloSkiff does what it was designed to do, and does it well. I own three kayaks, a SoloSkiff, and a 16’ poling skiff. All get used, and all do what they were designed to do. And just for information, I’m seventy years old and not in great shape. But I have no problem picking up the ass end of my Solo with the 5hp Tohatsu on it. And maybe it’s because I’ve always owned boats, but — at least for me — a trailer and an outboard are not hassles. I have launched my Solo from the bed of my truck and from the trailer; neither presented problems for me. More often than not when I take the Solo I also take a kayak or two, and I built a two yak rack above the Solo on the trailer. Works great.
> 
> The SoloSkiff is a niche boat; it has to fit your fishing style. But it’s a great boat, and I love maine.


alright well said, Im 68 and just sold my outback and getting a solo skiff, the main thing is no matter what your on you are out there in the water doing what u love to do, bottom line. Keep on fishing young timer. ALOHA


----------

